# NT males and Masculinity



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

In the NT women and Femininity thread, TiNeSi pointed out that the stereotype of a NT is not all that masculine, and so I was wondering how NT males saw themselves.

Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?
Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?
Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?
Were you masculine growing up?


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay, I am not male, but I wanted to ask a follow up question from SkyCloud's post....

Is it possible that, prizing independence more deeply, NT males do not seek the approval of others (including other males) as much as other male types? I am wondering because I think that "masculinity" may not be a type issue, but maybe the need or desire to display machismo may be...
...after all, what is considered masculine varies slightly from culture to culture.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

I consider myself more feminine or androgynous.

I think I behave more androgynous leaning towards toward feminine

No.

Ha ha, no I did not behave in a very mascuuline manner growing up.


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

Hell yeah I ooze machismo like a fucking BOSS.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

NTs would rather be leaders than followers, which is a masculine trait.

As far as androgyny goes, I'm either too busy or too lazy to put any time into something like that, i.e. creams, fragrances, social niceties, etc. Plus there is the obvious question: *why* would I want to be androgynous? Being a man just seems way more awesome than being a woman.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

JHBowden said:


> NTs would rather be leaders than followers, which is a masculine trait.


Actually, I think it's mostly ENTJ's who care for being leaders. INTJ's could if they wanted to but most of the time couldn't give two shits, while NTP's would rather neither lead nor follow just go to the beat of their own drum. 



> As far as androgyny goes, I'm either too busy or too lazy to put any time into something like that, i.e. creams, fragrances, social niceties, etc. Plus there is the obvious question: *why* would I want to be androgynous? Being a man just seems way more awesome than being a woman.


Androgyny has nothing to do with the things you just listed (creams, fragrances, social niceties) , it's an apathetic attitude towards masculinity/femininity while flexing the boundaries between the two.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

JHBowden said:


> NTs would rather be leaders than followers, which is a masculine trait.


Not _all_ NTs would rather lead people.



JHBowden said:


> Being a man just seems way more awesome than being a woman.


It certainly seems easier and more convenient. :wink:


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I read in one book that the four preferences ESTJ's have are the most "traditionally masculine" while the INFP ones are the most "traditionally feminine." 

Given that, it would make sense that there's a difference among the four NT types, with ENTJ's fitting that masculine mold more (not only because they have three of the preferences, but also since they have the same dominant function as ESTJ's) and INTP's fitting that feminine mold (3 preferences, though in this case, not the same dom function as INFP's).

Yes, this is assuming a whole lot, but I was just throwing out that general tidbit. Seems to be at least a little fitting...ENTJ's definitely strike me as more "traditionally masculine" than INTP's, and INTJ's and ENTP's seem to be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Intermundia (Dec 8, 2010)

Masculinity isn't something i really pay much mind to. Gender roles are outdated imo.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
Absolutely.

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
Somewhat stereotypically masculine I suppose.

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
To some degree.

*Were you masculine growing up?*
Most definitely.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
I am very much a man and very much an NT. 

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
I am overly competitive but that might be because I am also a Type 1

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
nope. John Wayne didn't do much thinking he just did.

*Were you masculine growing up?*
I did what boys do. 

*Do NT males seek the approval of others?*
Not sure as I am an INTJ which taints my answer. I seek no ones approval except my own.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
Yes.
*
Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
I am fairly withdrawn so I don't show much of myself at all, but yes when I do I believe I show myself to be quite masculine.

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
Yes.

*Were you masculine growing up?*
Yes.

*Do NT males seek the approval of others?*
Speaking for myself at least, no.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> In the NT women and Femininity thread, TiNeSi pointed out that the stereotype of a NT is not all that masculine, and so I was wondering how NT males saw themselves.
> 
> Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?
> Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?
> ...


*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
Definitely.

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
Pretty stereotypically masculine. To those not close to me, I can be an emotional "rock." I work out alot. I'm pretty competitive. I look people in the eye. 

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
Definitely. autonomy, independence, logic, big picture vs details. 

*Were you masculine growing up?*
Yes.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?
Hmmm. I am not that competetive, and very Zen. More like an old wise man than a testosterone filled youngling.

Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?
I am very Zen. Woman are attracted by me, but I think my Zen confuses them. Gays dont find me gay so... But I find stereotypically male activities uninteresting at times. My lack of competetiveness is a bit feminine perhaps. 
Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?
The independence, logics and emotional control. But raving aggression is also a dumber form of masculinity... That I do not have.

Were you masculine growing up?
No. I allowed myself to be unsure. This uncertainty is not as attractive to women as a baffoons quite unjustified self confidence. Sadly. But I played sports and watched ninja movies. That counts, right?


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

It's cuz your Swedish.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I dress masculine, and make fun of other's masculinity.
But I have very girly emotions, in the rare cases I have them...


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

It's pretty ridiculous to consider the NT temperament "not masculine" considering that the 4 NT types are also the four most male-dominated. Also, consider the characteristics, at least NTJ characteristics: Independence, drive, unconcern with what others think, all of those are very masculine traits. I've never understood the association between masculinity and sensing that some people make. Are SFs not feminine? They're just as feminine as NFs, I think. And NTs are just as masculine as STs. An intuitive preference occurs almost equally between men and women, and actually is slightly more common among men.

I can't remember the study, but there was actually somebody who showed a connection between high levels of testosterone during fetal development and developing an NT temperament. If that's correct, that shows that NT men define masculinity better than anybody. If I remember right, testosterone was associated with NT temperament, estrogen with the NF temperament, dopamine with the SJ temperament, and seretonin with the SP temperament.

Pretty much the only letter on the MBTI scale that has a clear sexual preference is the T/F scale. Even that one is questionable though, as many F men are still quite manly and there are T women who are still very womanly.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Sellihca said:


> It's cuz your Swedish.


Ja, men för tusan. Så kan det vara! Tack för din input.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

freeeekyyy said:


> It's pretty ridiculous to consider the NT temperament "not masculine" considering that the 4 NT types are also the four most male-dominated. Also, consider the characteristics, at least NTJ characteristics: Independence, drive, unconcern with what others think, all of those are very masculine traits. I've never understood the association between masculinity and sensing that some people make. Are SFs not feminine? They're just as feminine as NFs, I think. And NTs are just as masculine as STs. An intuitive preference occurs almost equally between men and women, and actually is slightly more common among men.
> 
> I can't remember the study, but there was actually somebody who showed a connection between high levels of testosterone during fetal development and developing an NT temperament. If that's correct, that shows that NT men define masculinity better than anybody. If I remember right, testosterone was associated with NT temperament, estrogen with the NF temperament, dopamine with the SJ temperament, and seretonin with the SP temperament.
> 
> Pretty much the only letter on the MBTI scale that has a clear sexual preference is the T/F scale. Even that one is questionable though, as many F men are still quite manly and there are T women who are still very womanly.


Maybe this is where you got that info from: Chemistry - Are Certain Types Destined To Date?

“Certain genes, hormones and neurotransmitters have been associated with specific personality traits,” she explains. “For instance, testosterone is associated with independence. All of us have these chemicals, but some of us have more activity in one of these chemical systems than another.”

The upshot? After reviewing the data, Fisher found that based on the activity levels of four key chemicals (serotonin, estrogen, dopamine, and testosterone), people largely fall into one of four “temperaments”: Builder, Negotiator, Explorer, and Director. Here’s a rundown:

The Builder
Chemical in charge: Serotonin (associated with sociability and feelings of calm)
Personality: Calm, managerial, conscientious, home-oriented but social
Best match: The Explorer
Worst match: The Director

The Negotiator
Chemical in charge: Estrogen (associated with intuition and creativity)
Personality: Imaginative, sympathetic, socially skilled, idealistic
Best match: Good with all types!
Worst match: None

The Explorer
Chemical in charge: dopamine (associated with curiosity and spontaneity)
Personality: Risk-taking, spontaneous, curious, adaptable
Best match: The Builder
Worst match: The Director

The Director
Chemical in charge: testosterone (associated with independence and rational thinking)
Personality: focused, inventive, daring, logical, direct
Best match: The Negotiator
Worst match: The Builder


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> Okay, I am not male, but I wanted to ask a follow up question from SkyCloud's post....
> 
> Is it possible that, prizing independence more deeply, NT males do not seek the approval of others (including other males) as much as other male types? I am wondering because I think that "masculinity" may not be a type issue, but maybe the need or desire to display machismo may be...
> ...after all, what is considered masculine varies slightly from culture to culture.



That's exactly it!
I've never had that desire so I've never felt all that masculine by society's standards.
And not only does it vary from culture to culture, it varies from person to person.

I had a "discussion" with a person online on a different set of forums. It had to do with that video of Justin Beiber getting a bottle chucked at his head, of all things.
I mentioned that the fact that he kept going increased my respect for him and said he dealt with the situation like a man.
Someone responded, telling me it was the opposite case. The fact that he didn't jump out into the audience and attack the person proved, in this person's eyes, that he wasn't a man at all.

Now it simply could have been a teenager's hatred of that particular singer, but what he said ended up getting me thinking about how different people view masculinity and manhood. My brother is of the same group as the person who responded to me in that thread, for example. He believes turning the other cheek and not fighting back to be worthy of revoking one's "man card".
On the other hand, I believe lowering yourself to an aggressor's level to be childish and not masculine at all.



JHBowden said:


> NTs would rather be leaders than followers, which is a masculine trait.


Everyone else can go screw themselves. I do my thing, I don't want copy cats following me.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

> I had a "discussion" with a person online on a different set of forums. It had to do with that video of Justin Beiber getting a bottle chucked at his head, of all things.
> I mentioned that the fact that he kept going increased my respect for him and said he dealt with the situation like a man.
> Someone responded, telling me it was the opposite case. The fact that he didn't jump out into the audience and attack the person proved, in this person's eyes, that he wasn't a man at all.


True. It's like those guys in high school who are worried that others will think they're gay, so they go and call almost every other male "******" all the time.



> Now it simply could have been a teenager's hatred of that particular singer, but what he said ended up getting me thinking about how different people view masculinity and manhood. My brother is of the same group as the person who responded to me in that thread, for example. He believes turning the other cheek and not fighting back to be worthy of revoking one's "man card".


If someone one day cleans up his clock (hopefully soon) he may think differently.



> Everyone else can go screw themselves. I do my thing, I don't want copy cats following me.


:wink:


----------



## cdnwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

Considering I've been dealing with different levels of gender dysphoria since I was a kid; no, I am not masculine but neither is my attitude feminine.

Things might have been different having GID with a different personality, but as it was, my reaction to not fitting in was to withdraw more and get more hostile and prickly. Which of course, just made it worse.

Instead, I bottled up any relationships until I was nearly 20. I'm not saying I didn't fool around before that or had a tiny handful of friends, it was just sex or fun and not a relationship. I dealt with it by not dealing with it at first, but after I got my first computer and modem (woo, 386sx25 and a 2400 baud modem!) I logged onto BBSes and dabbled in female personas. This eventually extended to the Internet in '93 or so. I'd tend to have an online identity for male and female. 

I never led anyone on, though I do admit that I'd be frisky, but I never felt like I was lying to anyone. I never provided photos of any sort, never promised anything. 

So, now, I'm physically still male despite looking at gender reassignment three times through my life (17, 21, 26) and being on hormones for 2 years -- and the why is probably the most INTP thing I've ever done. I didn't want to do all that work and have it end up badly -- if I could wave a wand, and *poof* it's done, then I just might. But for all that work, effort, money, time .. no, I'd make an ugly woman as it is. Square jaw, 44" shoulders, 'man hands' with big chubby fingers, squat legs .. no, probably wouldn't turn out so great.

So, masculine? Feminine? Neither, I guess.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
Yes.

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
Masculine, but not "macho."

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
I would say the association is more with "TJ" than with "NT." 

*Were you masculine growing up?*
Pretty average, I think, although I was kind of nerdy and not into team sports. I am also gay, so I think I must have been relatively masculine as no one ever seriously suspected, as far as I know. 

"Masculine" has a range of connotations. I admire the smooth unselfconscious masculinity of many ENTJs, and detest the in your face competitive masculinity of some ESTJs.


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
Yes - I like to make known the fact that an alpha has walked into the room

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
Depends on the situation - if it's all males and maybe a few females that I wish to appeal to, then I will appear more masculine in order to give me the upper hand in competition - but when it's just females I'm with, then I prefer a more feminie approach with the odd 'reminder' that I'm the one with the testosterone..

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
Yes

*Were you masculine growing up?*
Not overly, but I was always the alpha of the group - people always talked to me, never around me, and I usually controlled the flow of conversation.. though not so overbaring that it put people off, I knew when to stay quiet to give others a chance.. not everything and more specifically, everyone, needs to feel the strong arm of our control..


----------



## eXmachina (Nov 22, 2010)

Many of the operators I work with are considered by some to be the most masculine men in existence; however, they is a fairly broad range in personality types. But, interestingly there are some types that are completely absent in our community, such as INTJs.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

pwiloson said:


> *Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*
> Yes - I like to make known the fact that an alpha has walked into the room
> 
> *Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*
> ...


I second your response and Thorgar's up above.

To me, NT is masculine in an almost admirable sense. I think NTs definitely do bear a kind of relatively polished and cerebral masculinity that is far more poignant and influential than brash in-your-face ST ooga booga machoness.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll reply to my own thread.



skycloud86 said:


> Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?


To some extent, yes. I'm no stereotypical male, I'm not macho or interested in typically masculine activities, but I am masculine. If I was a woman, I would probably be quite a tomboy, and certainly not feminine. I place myself somewhere in the area between masculine and androgynous.



> Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?


I act stereotypically masculine some of the time, but I would say my actions are usually more androgynous than masculine.



> Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?


In men, yes, but it is not a stereotypical masculinity. I think NT qualities in women can be feminine without being stereotypically feminine.



> Were you masculine growing up?


I was a typical boy growing up, although I spent much of the time reading rather than getting dirty playing sports or anything like that.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

I realized that in my earlier post, I didn't actually answer the questions, so I'm going to do so this time.



> Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?


I see myself as very masculine. I'm not an "alpha male" but it's not due to any lack of testosterone. I'm very competitive, believe I'm right about things, and very forceful. All of these are typically masculine traits. I think they are also very much associated with my personality type.


> Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?


I guess it really depends how masculine is being defined. I'm by no means "macho." I'd rather avoid a physical fight if possible, though I'd have no problem taking somebody else down if it was absolutely necessary. I don't consider myself feminine at all, and I've take "brain gender" tests before which rated me as 100% masculine.


> Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?


Absolutely, at least some of them. I don't really associate any of the traits with femininity, though some traits are probably more androgynous.


> Were you masculine growing up?


I was a typical boy if that's what's meant. Not terribly interested in competing physically in sports, but I did and do like them from an abstract level and do enjoy playing a lot of them, just not enough to make it a large part of my life.


----------



## IdonttryIdoitlikeNike (Jan 16, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> In the NT women and Femininity thread, TiNeSi pointed out that the stereotype of a NT is not all that masculine, and so I was wondering how NT males saw themselves.
> 
> Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?
> Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?
> ...


perhaps you mean Effeminate instead of masculine. Effeminate describes traits in a human male, that are more often associated with traditional feminine nature, behavior, mannerisms, style or gender roles rather than masculine nature, behavior, mannerisms, style or roles.

and yes I too have notice NTs more prone to it, especially INTPs.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

IdonttryIdoitlikeNike said:


> perhaps you mean Effeminate instead of masculine. Effeminate describes traits in a human male, that are more often associated with traditional feminine nature, behavior, mannerisms, style or gender roles rather than masculine nature, behavior, mannerisms, style or roles.
> 
> and yes I too have notice NTs more prone to it, especially INTPs.


In which part?


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*

Well, on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being machismo, 5 being adrogynous, and 10 being ultra feminine... I'm around a 3 or 4. 


*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*

Self-confidence (1) and aggression (2) and a sex-based mentality (3)serving as the watermark for stereotypical masculinity? 

1: I'm quite self-confident, but and don't have a problem letting my voice be heard in certain situations...but my nerves and performance in social situations and public speaking can vary.

2. Not aggressive really; am quite a nice guy...not a push-over though.

3. A low-libido, don't talk about girls with friends much...in public most I would do is take a single glance at a girl's posterior..but in public don't consciously have sexual thoughts in my mind. Attraction comes more from personality and intelligence, first and foremost. 

Other than that, I enjoy a lot of stereotypically masculine activities and interests...but also some not such as certain music and movie/tv genres. 




*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*
To a certain extent. 


*Were you masculine growing up?*

Grew up with two older brothers and a younger brother, but surprisingly I wasn't overflowing with masculinity. I had crushes on girls, loved doing stereotypically masculine things like racing, playing football in the street, playing with toys such as Hot Cars, etc. But there was a definitive phase that involved Sailor Moon, Aaron Carter and Now music CDs, and using Crayola markers to color in my nails. I remember in a Dr.Suess coloring/writing book I owned, there was a checklist of careers and it asked you what you wanted to be when you grew up; I checked: Dancer, Artist, and Scientist.


----------



## IdonttryIdoitlikeNike (Jan 16, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> In which part?


That NTs are more prone to be effeminate especially in INTPs. I don't agree with your definition of masculinity, androgynous to me means that someone thinks they look neither like a male nor like a female.(IDKwhy you have it in the middle of your scale)...you don;t have clear definitions on what you think masculinity is. I think if you reworded your thread as " are NT types more effeminate" it would be better.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

As against the grain as NT men can be, they don't want to look weak. So they too suppress their emotions.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

IdonttryIdoitlikeNike said:


> That NTs are more prone to be effeminate especially in INTPs. I don't agree with your definition of masculinity, androgynous to me means that someone thinks they look neither like a male nor like a female.(IDKwhy you have it in the middle of your scale)...you don;t have clear definitions on what you think masculinity is. I think if you reworded your thread as " are NT types more effeminate" it would be better.


There's two kinds of androgyny - one is where someone looks androgynous, which is the more commonly known and commonly used definition, whilst there are also androgynous people (there are many different words to describe people who could be considered as being this kind of androgynous, including androgyne and genderqueer), where someone does not consider their gender identity to be a mixture of masculine and feminine, or in between.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Hhhhmmmm....*

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*

Physically, I'm male but I tend to view my mind as feminine but then that may just be my issue in a sense.

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*

I'd probably say I act androgynous as there are moments where I can be rather feminine and others where I am rather masculine. If we're talking about "Desperate Housewives" or "Pretty Little Liars" then out comes that feminine side while technology stuff tends to be more masculine to my mind. I bounce around a bit so this isn't easy to answer to my mind.
*
Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?
*
Some, not all. The logical, analytical parts I do but then there are some masculine parts that I don't really have like being competitive and trashing my opponents.

*Were you masculine growing up?*

Not really. I took after my mother more than my father which I believe was partially responsible for that feminine disposition in a sense. As my mother ran the house I wanted to be like her more than my father. I sucked in sports which I tended to see as more masculine. I grew up as a bit of a Math and Science geek.

*Is it possible that, prizing independence more deeply, NT males do not seek the approval of others (including other males) as much as other male types?*

I'd go with the theory of no here but I'd likely suspect that the introverted would be more likely to not seek external approval over the extroverted though that is more a perception than a factual insight I could reference.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I always saw myself as feminine growing up. I can't help but feel it was because of my lack of aggression (linked to my INTP laziness and "why-bother"-ism) and my dislike of sports (linked to being introverted and intuitive). And perhaps because my strong verbal skills (linked to the precision of Ti, which can manifest itself in an idiosyncratically sophisticated use of language) and fondness for the arts. I have also been told I have some feminine mannerisms. I used to have a limp wrist and "crossed my legs like a woman" (though a fair number of men do this). I loved mindless, upbeat girly dance music as a kid (though I don't think that's very NT:tongue. And I kind of had a thing for guys, but that's obviously a separate issue.

I feel much more masculine now, because after puberty I became pretty hairy and broad shouldered. I have heavy features and a pronounced brow ridge (my hands are pretty small, but they are male shaped...thankfully, because I think men have prettier hands...though I'd rather mine be less hairy. Ah well). I would not call myself androgynous anymore, anyway, though I am still more feminine than the average men and tend to relate to Sensing women better than Sensing men (I relate about equally to male and female intuitives).


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

*Do you as an NT male consider yourself to be masculine?*

For most of my life, until very recently actually I always considered myself to be very feminine. I never really liked sports, I always found them absolutely pointless, nothing more than "glorified gladiator games". Even though I was an extrovert by nature I would rather just sit inside and read or watch anime and draw. As I a kid it always seemed like I was smarter than everyone around me so I was quite the book nerd. Very likeable, but a nerd none the less. When I got to be a teenager, I stopped caring so much because I realized that school was easy and I could be funny and bullshit around in class and still do well. I never really felt masculine, but it helped me cope. Around senior year I joined the swim team and started working out and my shoulders broadened and I began to feel masculine, but still preferred art to sports. It wasn't until the last few months when I came to terms with the fact that the traditional idea of masculinity is flawed and now I feel that those that try so hard to fit the normal gender roles are overcompensating, but that's me.

*Do you act quite stereotypically masculine, or are you more androgynous? Or are you more feminine than masculine?*

I definitely don't act stereotypically masculine. I cross my legs when I sit. I for years had a limp wrist. I speak using my hands, I'd rather sit in a corner and read than join others in football. Despite being a huge flirt I find no pleasure in having sex with large quantities of girls. I'm not aggressive. I annunciate all my words and I use very vivid metaphors on a regular basis. I get confused for being gay a lot, but that could also be because I live in the conservative south.

*Do you associate NT qualities with masculinity?*

I don't associate them with stereotypical masculinity, but I personally feel we're the archetype for true masculinity. We don't feel the need to overcompensate with aggression or other trivial matters.

*Were you masculine growing up?*

Definitely not. I had a lot of male friends, but I always preferred the company of females. Why hang out with dudes all day getting sweaty passing around a ball, when I could spend 5 hours flirting with a girl? From the outside that seemed "feminine", but I'd say in the grand scheme I'm way more masculine.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Masculinity isn't being a jerk. I think people are defining it that way and that's part of the problem. Apparently the only real men are drunk ESTPs.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

freeeekyyy said:


> Masculinity isn't being a jerk. I think people are defining it that way and that's part of the problem. Apparently the only real men are drunk ESTPs.


Agreed. I find strong cerebral types to be the ideal of masculinity. ENTJ CEOs, visionary ENTPs, mastermind INTJs, etc.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> Agreed. I find strong cerebral types to be the ideal of masculinity. ENTJ CEOs, visionary ENTPs, mastermind INTJs, etc.


I like how INTP's are the only ones left out of this list!:tongue:


----------

